# Unhealthy HDD



## Eminence333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Finally after working on my computer about why it's slowing down, I found out it's because of the hard disk problem. I bought it one year ago and it was working fine until now. I don't know what's going on about it and I search some articles about reallocated sectors I still didn't get what those are!

I check my hdd with CrystalDiskInfo and it shows a caution about my hdd health. link below is screenshot of that:

http://i58.tinypic.com/24d2ba0.jpg

I also checked it by the error-checking and in winint files I got these logs:

http://textuploader.com/1lli

I really can't understand what are those. I will be glad if someone can tell me what is actually wrong with my hard disk and what can I do for it.

Thanks in advance for any responses


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 6, 2014)

The first thing you should do is back up your system and if you have a spare drive or new drive standing by "clone" the disk.

Bad sections of the disk occur and are recorded by the HD to not use those areas again.  A certain amount of bad areas are provided for as normal wear and tear.

Toshiba Warranty link: https://support.toshiba.com/support/acclaim/welcome

http://www5.nohold.net/Toshiba/Loginr.aspx?pid=4&login=1&alt2=ts&usertext=hard drive slow

Try:  http://storage.toshiba.com/storage-services-support/warranty-support/software-utilities

You may have to make Warranty Claim through laptop maker.

Best advice is to replace drive.

Try a SSD for the laptop.  Buy a brand that offers cloning software that can be downloaded from their web site.

Please fill out "system specs" in your TPU account.


----------



## Drone (Feb 6, 2014)

Eminence333 said:


> I really can't understand what are those.



In a nutshell: back up all your data and replace that hdd. There's stuff like Victoria but most likely it's not going to recover all damaged sectors.


----------



## qubit (Feb 6, 2014)

jsfitz54 said:


> The first thing you should do is back up your system and if you have a spare drive or new drive standing by "clone" the disk.
> 
> Bad sections of the disk occur and are recorded by the HD to not use those areas again.  A certain amount of bad areas are provided for as normal wear and tear.
> 
> ...


All I can do is second this. Back up your data and RMA the drive. There's nothing you can do to repair a failing drive.


----------

